# Fly spray---How much is too much?



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

I have been using some 10%permethrin concentrate to spray my cattle. The type where you pour in about half an ounce and mix it with about 1 pint of water in a spray bottle. I realize that Jul-Sep is the worst for flies, so I can find myself standing out there daily spraying them down alot. Mostly I see house flies, but about 6-8 horseflies on each cow (I only have 3). So how much is too much? These heifers are for my own family's consumption and dont want to eat or feed my family permethrin laced beef at dinner time.

I can sit in my living room and hear the horseflies thumping the picture windows all hours of daylight. I am surrounded by soybeans now. They didnt seem so bad last yr as I was surrounded by corn, but it rained most of last summer. 2014 was a normal rainfall yr, I was surrounded by soybeans, and would have a horsefly escort as I drove my car into the driveway.

I just want to apply the right amount without overdoing it. The labels never say and I know I wont totally eliminate the problem with the spray alone. I just dont want them losing blood and calories stomping and swatting flies instead of grazing and napping all day.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

To me, permethrin can be poured on by the gallon. IMO, it's basically useless. It sweats off, washes off with rain, etc.

OTOH, it's probably safe enough to drink by the gallon.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

School,
Have you used any traps? If not see attached for some ideas.
Larry

http://www.getridoffliesguide.com/how-to-get-rid-of-horse-flies/


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

r82230,

I have a big 1 gal fly trap I used in Ut. I used it for those aggressive biting house flies that were up North. Maybe I can use it or retrofit it for the horseflies. Those inverted Coke bottle traps were inventive too. I think I can make a few of those. Thanks for the site. Very helpful.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e076d7-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5This is what we use works well only need to treat about twice a month


----------



## olschoolsteel (Mar 6, 2016)

I dug through the barn and couldnt find the fly traps. I will have to look for more at the store next time I go out.

I'll have to look for that Cylence concentrate. I havent seen it before.

I did make a coke bottle trap with tobacco juice as bait and bungee cord it to the fence post under the shade tree where they hang out during the day. I'll make more as I find them. The wife refused to follow them around with a bucket to get the fly bait the article suggested. No sense of adventure...


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Another good way to lower the number of flies in the cow yard is to get a loose mineral with altocid in it for summer. It helps lower the number of actual hatch able fly eggs. I swear by it and only adds a couple
dollars per 50 lbs, so it's pretty cheap


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

like the fly rubs like the P H White model.


----------

